# My new case gin bottle



## Sir.Bottles (Jan 27, 2013)

This is my last bottle found in 2012. Very dark olive looks like black glass.


----------



## Sir.Bottles (Jan 27, 2013)

Here is the seal close up. Which I believe this is A van Hoytema Culemborg.


----------



## epackage (Jan 27, 2013)

Nice find Leonard, could be a A Van Hoboken too right?


----------



## bucky902 (Jan 27, 2013)

Very nice i like the case gins good find


----------



## Sir.Bottles (Jan 27, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> Nice find Leonard, could be a A Van Hoboken too right?


 
 No Jim it can't be A van Hoboken! Did you notice the dot above the letter A? as for the hoboken there is no dot above A, They are very very similar no wonder many people got confuse! I'll post the hoboken seal photo ASAP! []


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Jan 27, 2013)

I never tire of the case gins, that is a great bottle.  Looks mint.


----------



## epackage (Jan 27, 2013)

I see the dot, I had no idea that was part of the seal, what a major difference made by such a tiny blob of glass...very cool indeed...


----------



## Sir.Bottles (Jan 27, 2013)

Here is a Van Hoboken seal


----------



## Sir.Bottles (Jan 27, 2013)

Another a Van hoboken seal, this one has a thinner fond.


----------



## Sir.Bottles (Jan 27, 2013)

Here is another A van Hoytema example with side panel embossing.


----------



## Sir.Bottles (Jan 27, 2013)

Ooooops here is another photo...


----------



## epackage (Jan 27, 2013)

How many Case Gins are in your collection now?


----------



## Sir.Bottles (Jan 27, 2013)

You're right Jim there is a major difference just by single dot, I always wonder why they're doing that?? why they're not using significant difference seal design?? They're running out of idea perhaps...[sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## Sir.Bottles (Jan 28, 2013)

75 so far.....[]


> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> How many Case Gins are in your collection now?


----------



## sandchip (Jan 28, 2013)

Killers.  Would like to see more.


----------



## beendiggin (Jan 28, 2013)

That is a great looking bottle.  congrats.


----------



## Sir.Bottles (Feb 13, 2013)

Well just in case somebody interested with this similar bottle somebody listed it for sale:
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/1800s-A-VAN-HOYTEMA-Black-Case-Gin-Bottle-/190797547717?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c6c6b88c5


----------



## Sir.Bottles (Feb 13, 2013)

There is also another variant without seal, side panel embossing only:
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/181076736962?ru=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fsch%2Fi.html%3F_from%3DR40%26_sacat%3D0%26_nkw%3D181076736962%26_rdc%3D1


----------



## Sir.Bottles (Feb 13, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Sir.Bottles
> 
> Well just in case somebody interested with this similar bottle somebody listed it for sale:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1800s-A-VAN-HOYTEMA-Black-Case-Gin-Bottle-/190797547717?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c6c6b88c5


 
 Although shipping SUCKS!! & a bit overprice....


----------



## Sir.Bottles (Feb 13, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Sir.Bottles
> 
> There is also another variant without seal, side panel embossing only:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/181076736962?ru=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fsch%2Fi.html%3F_from%3DR40%26_sacat%3D0%26_nkw%3D181076736962%26_rdc%3D1


 But I don't think this is from 1830 my opinion it's from 1870-1900.


----------

